# The relationships help thread.



## Psychosocial (Jun 3, 2010)

I got the idea for this thread from the UltimateGuitar forums. This is not only for boyfriend/girlfriend relationships but all. Wether you are having probs with your mom or your relative. If your friend has some prob with... just ask and people will try to help you.

Part of the reason to make this is all the 54616584651 love threads being created. So post all that stuff here.

If the thread seems inappropriate, the mods are welcome to lock/delete it.


----------



## harryneopotter (Jun 3, 2010)

where is the subscribe button and popcorn ?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 3, 2010)

^ Lol.....
This will be a good read. Like a real life drama novel.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 3, 2010)

lol don't discourage people otherwise there will be still more of 'those' thread. 

People, don't be shy. Post whatever you feel like posting.

Oh and one more thing, don't name people. Use substitues.


----------



## krates (Jun 3, 2010)

how to make a freind ( Girl ) to break up with a person who is completely fake and she can't see the facts?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 3, 2010)

krates said:


> how to make a freind ( Girl ) to break up with a person who is completely fake and she can't see the facts?



Just slap her in the face...


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 3, 2010)

krates said:


> how to make a freind ( Girl ) to break up with a person who is completely fake and she can't see the facts?



Okay I am no expert but I have had my fair share of experience.

1) Are you friends with the girl ?
2) How close are this boy and girl ?
3) Give a very brief background of the girl. No I am not talking about what music she listens to or what brand lipstick she uses. I am talking about her nature.

---------- Post added at 02:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 PM ----------




rajkumar_pb said:


> Just slap her in the face...



LOL... she will slap him back. And then that guy would come and beat him up real bad


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 3, 2010)

krates said:


> how to make a freind ( Girl ) to break up with a person who is completely fake and she can't see the facts?



Stalk? 

LOL, I dunno why am I in this thread. I'm a mess myself  Nice initiative though


----------



## confused (Jun 3, 2010)

thewisecrab said:


> I'm a mess myself


We all are...


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 3, 2010)

krates said:


> how to make a freind ( Girl ) to break up with a person who is completely fake and she can't see the facts?



Well, if you're her classmate, then its not a big deal. Just be her friend (hope you know the steps already ). And start showing her the truth about that guy slowly. One day she will recognise what's she doing. That day is your day...


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 3, 2010)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Well, if you're her classmate, then its not a big deal. Just be her friend (hope you know the steps already ). And start showing her the truth about that guy slowly. One day she will recognise what's she doing. That day is your day...



That's called 'rushing'. That is one of the many things you shouldn't do when you are upto something so tricky with a girl.

He needs to first be friends with her, get close and then do it!


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 3, 2010)

^^ 
I think thats what i wrote in my previous post.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 3, 2010)

slowly this thread will be hijacked n become gf queries thread...lol...i c especially gf-related thread replied at faster rate than any....


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 3, 2010)

LOL, I was thinking about creating such thread for a long time, but then  ROSSI and his delete button.



gopi_vbboy said:


> slowly this thread will be hijacked n become gf queries thread...lol...i c especially gf-related thread replied at faster rate than any....



Obviously yaar, ek wohi to issue hai hamare life mein.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 3, 2010)

rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^
> I think thats what i wrote in my previous post.



You said be her 'friend'. A friend means nothing to a girl. To actually hold importance in a girl's life, especially the ones who think of themselves as the queens, you need to be what they call their 'BFFs'.   . That's why I said, be a friend, get close and then start scoring.

---------- Post added at 06:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 PM ----------




rhitwick said:


> LOL, I was thinking about creating such thread for a long time, but then  ROSSI and his delete button.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously yaar, ek wohi to issue hai hamare life mein.



For every other issue, there's Google.


----------



## confused (Jun 3, 2010)

<..._me sees a bright future for this thread_...> 

---------- Post added at 06:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:11 PM ----------

@all - anyone vote for a sticky?


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 3, 2010)

confused said:


> @all - anyone vote for a sticky?


I 

Need to fill the quota bu typing meaningless comment.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 3, 2010)

krates said:


> how to make a freind ( Girl ) to break up with a person who is completely fake and she can't see the facts?



First question.. is the girl clean?


----------



## krates (Jun 3, 2010)

^^ obviously.. she is no classmate.. She is one of my best friends.. but I don't like her like that... the thing is she proposed me but I did not like her like that so I said no.. after some days she started noticing one of my friend and my friend is being very nice to her obviously to get her but my friend is no innocent guy and his habits are very wrong which she doesn't know I tried to tell her but she is not listening.. 

She is very good by nature.. studious.. -10% techy.. and love music 

I want her to break up with that guy as he is not a person I want my friend to be with and if she comes her habit to know then it can happen


----------



## adi007 (Jun 3, 2010)

krates said:


> ^^ obviously.. she is no classmate.. She is one of my best friends.. but I don't like her like that... the thing is she proposed me but I did not like her like that so I said no.. after some days she started noticing one of my friend and my friend is being very nice to her obviously to get her but my friend is no innocent guy and his habits are very wrong which she doesn't know I tried to tell her but she is not listening..
> 
> She is very good by nature.. studious.. -10% techy.. and love music
> 
> I want her to break up with that guy as he is not a person I want my friend to be with and if she comes her habit to know then it can happen



Krates: Date of Birth
    March 13, 1993 (17)
Psychosocial : November 1, 1994 (15)
Hmm dont you think you people are too young for all these drama ..?

And i hope everyone says their age before they give their *suggestion/advice* ..
My Age: 20


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 3, 2010)

@Vamsi_Krishna

Kickass siggy


----------



## krates (Jun 3, 2010)

adi007 said:


> Krates: Date of Birth
> March 13, 1993 (17)
> Psychosocial : November 1, 1994 (15)
> Hmm dont you think you people are too young for all these drama ..?
> ...



I dont understand what it got to do with age... Atleast we are not the ones who are having kids at 13 ..


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 4, 2010)

adi007 said:


> Krates: Date of Birth
> March 13, 1993 (17)
> Psychosocial : November 1, 1994 (15)
> Hmm dont you think you people are too young for all these drama ..?
> ...



Age dosen't matter. Experience does. And I didn't say that I would be the one who will help. I said everyone can contribute.

And I am 15 and my dad's 40+ ...still I know more tech than him. Age has nothing to do with this.

---------- Post added at 12:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 AM ----------




krates said:


> ^^ obviously.. she is no classmate.. She is one of my best friends.. but I don't like her like that... the thing is she proposed me but I did not like her like that so I said no.. after some days she started noticing one of my friend and my friend is being very nice to her obviously to get her but my friend is no innocent guy and his habits are very wrong which she doesn't know I tried to tell her but she is not listening..
> 
> She is very good by nature.. studious.. -10% techy.. and love music
> 
> I want her to break up with that guy as he is not a person I want my friend to be with and if she comes her habit to know then it can happen



Then it's a straight path for you mate. Keep in contact with her and keep getting closer and slowly and slowly open up her eyes.

One thing you gotta be careful is that never go in for the kill without evidence. Girls are smart. If you go and say that 'Hey, don't go near that guy... he's been like flirting with a thousand girls' ...she will ask for evidence (names of a few girls, etc). So always be prepared. If you can't win with the truth, lie. Sure relationships are from the heart and stuff but you gotta always use your rationality.

If nothing's happening, get another of your female friend to act for you. As a fake evidence maybe ? Ask her to go and tell the girl that this guy tried to flirt with her and he's bad and stuff.

I hope you work something out.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 4, 2010)

krates said:


> ^^ obviously.. she is no classmate.. She is one of my best friends.. but I don't like her like that... the thing is she proposed me but I did not like her like that so I said no.. after some days she started noticing one of my friend and my friend is being very nice to her obviously to get her but my friend is no innocent guy and his habits are very wrong which she doesn't know I tried to tell her but she is not listening..
> 
> She is very good by nature.. studious.. -10% techy.. and love music
> 
> I want her to break up with that guy as he is not a person I want my friend to be with and if she comes her habit to know then it can happen



Accha aam rakhna bhi hai aur khana bhi hai?? (Dialogue : Saathiya)  

@Psychosocial Do you work as Love Guru in any of those **** TV/Radio shows??


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 4, 2010)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> @Psychosocial Do you work as Love Guru in any of those **** TV/Radio shows??


[this may be a troll   ]

Man, I remember, he used to be a "Oh I so so hate love and gals, they r naive, dumbo" etc. Now he has a GF and from "psycho" he has become "social".

BUT, the intention for this thread is good, I support it


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 4, 2010)

Me too...!! I don't find any other way to share my GYAN...!! 

+1 for Sticky.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 4, 2010)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Accha aam rakhna bhi hai aur khana bhi hai?? (Dialogue : Saathiya)
> 
> @Psychosocial Do you work as Love Guru in any of those **** TV/Radio shows??



No. I help people manipulate other people. Is that bad ?

---------- Post added at 01:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:01 AM ----------




rhitwick said:


> [this may be a troll   ]
> 
> Man, I remember, he used to be a "Oh I so so hate love and gals, they r naive, dumbo" etc. Now he has a GF and from "psycho" he has become "social".
> 
> BUT, the intention for this thread is good, I support it



That was the time when I was an immature, pants over the head retard. I am still not a social butterfly but I understand humans much better now. Atleast girls.

Thanks for the support lol... I hope it is 'entertaining' to you.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 4, 2010)

lol..... i need to join in on this

we've all had our share of problems

lets help each other out


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 4, 2010)

Aaah after 2 long long affairs I am out of this gf/bf thing...but would love to see whats happening in this thread..

Enjoy


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 4, 2010)

wer is the poll then..?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 4, 2010)

@psychosocial,

It would be very mean to  tell that you don't have enough experience in this field. But I have to stress that AGE DO PLAYS A MAJOR ROLE. Your views, opinions, will not be one and the same once you reach certain age. That said, there is no guarantee that your ideas will change. 

After all, what i am trying to say is, the age does matter as is it is directly proportional to experience. What might a 17 year old boy's source of love knowledge.. tracks of fellow friends, movies, books. Of course, the situation will be the same for 20 year old too. But they will witness some matured tracks. And will be blessed with mind stability and maturity.

NOTE: Exceptions will be every where. I don't think that all teens and above teens will be one and the same.

BTW, I am 20 years old.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 4, 2010)

^^yaah i can assure that vamsi_krishna is definitely correct...I have bit of experience in both ages....and what we think when we r 15-20 is not what we think in 22-25...Mindset chages


----------



## harryneopotter (Jun 4, 2010)

got the popcorn ....just need the pepsi now


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 4, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> @psychosocial,
> 
> It would be very mean to  tell that you don't have enough experience in this field. But I have to stress that AGE DO PLAYS A MAJOR ROLE. Your views, opinions, will not be one and the same once you reach certain age. That said, there is no guarantee that your ideas will change.
> 
> ...



I dunno man. I don't want to argue with anyone. I see you make your point. Age does have an effect on your experience. You see more as you grow. Agreed .


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 7, 2010)

krates said:


> ^^ obviously.. she is no classmate.. She is one of my best friends.. but I don't like her like that... the thing is she proposed me but I did not like her like that so I said no.. after some days she started noticing one of my friend and my friend is being very nice to her obviously to get her but my friend is no innocent guy and his habits are very wrong which she doesn't know I tried to tell her but she is not listening..
> 
> She is very good by nature.. studious.. -10% techy.. and love music
> 
> I want her to break up with that guy as he is not a person I want my friend to be with and if she comes her habit to know then it can happen



As a friend, it is your duty only to warn, not to direct anyone's actions. If she's a good friend to you, you could try telling her that you have a few doubts about this guy (without getting into the gory details), and that she should be a little cautious. Do mention that this guy has been your friend for a while, so that it gets into her head that friends are supposed to know what each one's been doing 

Either way, don't get too serious about it (say it all in a light hearted manner) - it will get you into trouble rather than anyone else. And don't go out of your way trying to get them broken up. You must understand that ultimately it's her decision to break up, and she will do it when she wants to (this is especially true of teenage girls!).

And finally, don't bother too much about it.....keep yourself going strong - it's often worthless to spend time over things you don't have direct control of. Let things naturally take their course. Girls are smart too, they've got secrets too, as well as a "gossip circle".....now if the three of you have common female friends, stuff will flow around and eventually the girls find out too (the "gossip circle" is a big theory I don't want to get into right now ).

So, you just take it easy and enjoy your life. Warn her, advise her, but do NOT even try to compel her to do anything.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 8, 2010)

Is there anything called "Love at first sight" ?
Is it even possible to fall in love with someone just seeing her? Isn't it insane? Is it even love?

How can u love someone without knowing anything about her???


----------



## ico (Jun 8, 2010)

cool thread


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 8, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Is there anything called "Love at first sight" ?
> Is it even possible to fall in love with someone just seeing her? Isn't it insane? Is it even love?
> 
> How can u love someone without knowing anything about her???



No I dont belive in love at first sight...it would be a mere attraction...attraction can be of anything from appearance, body language, voice, eyes...anything.

by just looking at her if u started lliking her...that simply means u found her attractive...but where is love here!!


----------



## krates (Jun 9, 2010)

AcceleratorX said:


> As a friend, it is your duty only to warn, not to direct anyone's actions. If she's a good friend to you, you could try telling her that you have a few doubts about this guy (without getting into the gory details), and that she should be a little cautious. Do mention that this guy has been your friend for a while, so that it gets into her head that friends are supposed to know what each one's been doing
> 
> Either way, don't get too serious about it (say it all in a light hearted manner) - it will get you into trouble rather than anyone else. And don't go out of your way trying to get them broken up. You must understand that ultimately it's her decision to break up, and she will do it when she wants to (this is especially true of teenage girls!).
> 
> ...



thanks..  @physchosocial thanks to u too buddy..


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 9, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> by just looking at her if u started lliking her...that simply means u found her attractive...but where is love here!!



How attracted?
Do u get addicted to it? 

U r immune to beautiful girls but that urge u r having now, how do u explain that? 
What is that? Lust? 
What if she is not counted in the hot category? What if she is only a b-e-a-t-i-f-u-l and cute gal?


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 9, 2010)

You know whats love at first site? A movie 

Most people on "fall in love at first site" are actually ignorant nubs with limited vocabulary. What they naively interpret as "love" is actually an infatuation, or in a more general term, "crush". Thats it. 

You dont fall in love immediately, and if you keep looking at every infatuation as love, you probably never will. (you = anybody in general)


----------



## cyberjunkie (Jun 9, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> LOL, I was thinking about creating such thread for a long time, but then  ROSSI and his delete button.



LUL! 

I didn't delete the last couple of threads with similar themes 



harryneopotter said:


> got the popcorn ....just need the pepsi now



That's exactly what a lot of people are going to do. A bunch of people being given advice while the larger crowd has a ball, laughing at the discussions going on in the thread  

We'll watch this thread closely


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 9, 2010)

> How attracted?
> Do u get addicted to it?
> 
> U r immune to beautiful girls but that urge u r having now, how do u  explain that?
> ...



As I told u before the attraction can be of any type...u can be attracted by voice, body language or anything

Lust is when u r first attracted by her physical appearance...

Addiction for anyone whome u have seen once is just a crush...its like u always wanted a GF like that so u want to meet her/talk to her again and again...try to come closer to her

Remember Love is not just romance/lust/crush/infatuation/attraction

Love is more of knowing/caring/commitment/understanding


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 9, 2010)

hmmmm
I........................


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 9, 2010)

*brings popcorn and Pepsi*


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2010)

love is when u feel the innocence again even though your hdd is full of art films 

Litmus test for love:
If u start missing someone in their absence and later after a long time hav sudden bouts pf smile thinking abt the memories and no longer feel the absence of person even though the person is not there. Only thing that matters is the happiness of that person. 

Btw i just loled thinking that the person one loves is 70% water.

---------- Post added at 12:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 PM ----------

@rhitwick
So u too fall for the cutesy decent elegant girls unlike hot ones ?


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 9, 2010)

kanjar said:


> love is when u feel the innocence again even though your hdd is full of art films


WOW!!! Is this ur original? 
Good thought though....
Hmmm



> Btw i just loled thinking that the person one loves is 70% water.


Ya, its the other 30% that makes u high. Isn't it always


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 9, 2010)

> Btw i just loled thinking that the person one loves is 70% water.


great thought


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> WOW!!! Is this ur original?
> Good thought though....
> Hmmm


Nope, about 10% of total hdd capacity. I rather prefer quality over quantity. Though i have more audios, movies and games compared to art films  
Ayway the line is original.



rhitwick said:


> Ya, its the other 30% that makes u high. Isn't it always


Its just how you percieve. I prefer strange and beautiful (matt hales's lyrics said it all). Strange as in something specific to a peraon, beautiful is a relative term, for me its elegance which i admire. Last girl was not so gifted with awesome assets but she made me smile and thats where i lost my defenses. 

Oh, btw i m gonna create a thread about something very imp for digitians. I'll share my exp in that. Lol...a successful experience


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 9, 2010)

kanjar said:


> Ayway the line is original.
> 
> 
> > I was talking about the line


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 9, 2010)

There is no love at first site. It's just 'wooo what a hotty let's flirt with her' at first sight.

I also prefer a girl who's caring, understanding and a little smart. Looks are okay as long as they are decent. I always preferred simplicity .


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 29, 2010)

kanjar said:


> @rhitwick
> So u too fall for the cutesy decent elegant girls unlike hot ones ?



Hey, just noticed this post of urs.

The answer would be yes 

Then the question would arise how to keep your vocal cord active when your brain stops working, so that you can actually do something rather proving urself dumb...!!!


----------



## confused (Jun 29, 2010)

^^hehehe....reminds me of what happened at DADAR two weeks back, when something similar happened!


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 29, 2010)

Hmmmm......

U know talking with PCs has some downside, they can't surprise u. Applying theory to reality is even tough. 
Environmental hazards are never estimated........

I'm in trouble


----------



## Faun (Jun 29, 2010)

^^lol...when there is someone whom i really want to talk to, it just happens that i tend to have socially inept duck moments. Trick is to be urself and do like an optipess. 30% success rate with smooth conversations for me.

When i recall past, i remember that if a girl gets to know me and spend more time with me then it just happens that she will fall for me (barring 20%), funnily enough my geekiness becomes a pro. But the intended relationship is serious kind of, truly...madly and deeply. 

One more thing, ur childhood shapes up ur adult life.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 29, 2010)

> One more thing, ur childhood shapes up ur adult life.



Please elaborate what exactly u ment to say by this..

U know I was very shy in school and never ever made a female friend..I used to keep away from them...but in college 2nd year itself I had a girlfriend and then in MBA one more...soo my childhood didnt effect my adult life


----------



## confused (Jun 30, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> Please elaborate what exactly u ment to say by this..


+1

@sujoyp - which college was that, i am coming there!


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 30, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> Please elaborate what exactly u ment to say by this..
> 
> U know I was very shy in school and never ever made a female friend..I used to keep away from them...but in college 2nd year itself I had a girlfriend and then in MBA one more...soo my childhood didnt effect my adult life



+1



confused said:


> +1
> 
> @sujoyp - which college was that, i am coming there!



Wait, you'll get your chance in your college itself. Dont worry, its just a simple exercise. Just PM kanjar about that....


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 30, 2010)

confused said:


> +1
> 
> @sujoyp - which college was that, i am coming there!



Dont worry everybody gets a fair chance in college...its upto u either take the chance or miss it


----------



## confused (Jun 30, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> Dont worry everybody gets a fair chance in college...its upto u either take the chance or miss it


the truth is bitter!!


----------



## Faun (Jul 1, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> Please elaborate what exactly u ment to say by this..



I was talking about events that involve you and happen with u in childhood.


----------

